# Question about my poor lil dwarf hamster



## ilovemybabies

hello,

my dwarf hamster is just running round in circles whenever she's not sleeping. i had a little look on the net and have seen somthing called 'spinning' which is caused by some kind of ear infection which means they lose their balance.

does anybody know if there's anything else it may be? could it be caused by stress? she's not had the best of times lately as she lived with 2 of her sisters but i had to seperate her because she was being picked on.

can this be treated? my expierience with hamsters and vets is that they rarely do anything other than put them to sleep because they're so small.

im really worried because i hate seeing her like this but i dont want to lose her 

any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Lil Miss

have you got any videos of her doing it? how long have you had her? how long has she done it? where did you get her from?

the reason i ask is because spinning in dwarfs can also be down to a genetic neurological condition, they have no control over it and will often spin to exhaustion which can shorten their lives


----------



## ilovemybabies

not sure exactly how long i've had her, around 12-18 months now. 

we got her from pets at home. she's been doing it for allmost 2 weeks now

i will try and find my digital camera to record her. i think she gets up and can walk fairly straight but then after a few mins she cant do anything but run around in circles.

ty


----------



## noushka05

aw poor little hammy, she must be stressed and exhausted if shes had it for 2 weeks, i would take her to vet asap, it could be a middle ear infection and course of baytril might do the trick.


----------



## ilovemybabies

yes i will be very soon, it kills me to see her like this.

i guess i wanted to find out weather it could be treated or if she'd have to be put down so i could prepare myself when we go to the vets - i hate it when our animals leave us 

ty


----------



## Acid

if its an inner ear infection it can be treated easily with antibiotics, is the hamster tilting her head?

if it isnt an ear infection itll most likely be a neurological problem like miss said which cannot be treated, does she flip? (not all will flip)


----------



## Lil Miss

if its an inner ear infection it can be treated, and she needs to see the vet asap.
however if it isnt, and is infact a neurological condition, there is no cure, BUT that is no reason to euthenasise her, you will just have to keep a close eye on her and moniter her quality of life


----------



## ilovemybabies

yes we will be going to the vets in the next couple of days.
here's 2 short clips of her, the 1st was when she just got up and the second is when she tries to have a run on her wheel 

Untitled on Vimeo


----------



## Abigail Roberts

my Russian dwarf also spines in circles but not all the time it is only when she is out of her cage and not being held by someone but she also doesn't do it when she is just on someone like if she is on my shoulders or in my lap.
she is almost 2 years old and has cataracts.


----------

